# The Good and Bad of Craigslist



## vyper (Jun 9, 2012)

Posted adds on Craigslist stating looking for unused, broken, old electronics free pickup etc. Couple weeks back got this load.





All from one guy and all free.

Todays load. Was supposed to get 6 more from another guy but he did not answer when I got out of work today. 





Just be careful posting to Craigslist. Had someone on there call me a Lowlife Rat. Scrappers are scum bring your own stuff to the scrap yard and how its free to bring stuff to the dump.etc. etc. In case someone has a similar issue in there neck of the woods my reply to that person was as follows.

Wow seriously. Im the "Lowlife Rat" who posted "Looking for Unwanted Electronics". Got a couple things for ya real quick.
1. Scrap steel is 9 cents a pound so ok bring your 20# and make $1.80. I dont see how asking people who dont want the hassle of dealing with there junk for said junk if it helps both parties as a rip off but maybe I'm wrong.
2. There is a minimum charge of $20 to bring any garbage to the Clinton County Landfill and dumping any electronics in the dump is illegal. But then again what do I know.

I mean did I offend you somehow or are you mad cause I'm trying to move in on your territory or something? 
But if providing a free service to people who dont have the time or want to deal with junk is a bad thing then I am just a terrible person.
And if trying to keep people from throwing there toxic electronics in the dump to leach into our ground is wrong then I am doubly awful.

And I typed all this without leaving my caps lock on woohoo.
Sincerely,
The Lowlife Rat

And 30 minutes later that persons post vanished. :shock: I tell ya some people.

Happy Hunting All :mrgreen:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 10, 2012)

C/L is hit and miss for scrap. You have to be constant. One of our biggest customers found us on C/L.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello you Lowlife Rat, (funny)

your doing a great job, post every 2 days to keep your ad on top, make 3, 4, 5 different ads, and dont worry about people calling you names
they just want your stuff :|


----------



## vyper (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm glad I found this forum but I think my head is gonna explode from the collective knowledge. I've been reposting about every 3 days or so but like SS said its hit or miss. I've also emailed a few of the businesses in the area that do comps, telecom, electronics with my info and what Im looking for. Did that 2 days ago and have had one semi positive reply. Its out there you just gotta want to look for it.

I would still like to meet this person who called me a "Lowlife Rat" face to face to have a "chat". :twisted: 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 10, 2012)

vyper said:


> I would still like to meet this person who called me a "Lowlife Rat" face to face to have a "chat".



Wasn't me, i swear :shock: 

you should also take "ALL Types" of electronics. with the bad comes the good.

people dont like cherry pickers, they just want there stuff gone


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 15, 2012)

necromancer said:


> vyper said:
> 
> 
> > I would still like to meet this person who called me a "Lowlife Rat" face to face to have a "chat".
> ...



You know, I totally agree with this (as far as taking all types of e-scrap) but truthfully I don't practice it. If I took all types, I would very quickly exceed my storage unit/living room/basement, etc. I tend to "cherry pick" clients...if I see that they could be a regular producer of the good stuff, I'll gladly take the bad, but I'm quite selective.


----------

